
3 Irritating Things That Angels and VCs Do in the First Meeting and Conversation - saddington
https://blog.trytomo.com/3-irritating-things-that-angels-and-vcs-do-in-the-first-meeting-and-conversation-c39035f3daab
======
mchahn
And, many VCs are sheep wanting to know what other VCs are doing instead of
what is likely to succeed. When I went through the rounds at Sand Hill in 2001
before the bust, all they could talk about were pet sites. And I mean _all_ of
them talked about it.

Another sign that they were sheep was that three or four were definitely going
to buy in to my startup, but they all wanted another VC to be the lead VC,
which none did. Very frustrating. And this after my previous two startups
being successful with IPOs.

------
therobot24
This guy is going to burn some bridges.

